# Roubaix headset



## Swami Scott (Oct 2, 2004)

Bought a new 05 Roubaix Comp frame on eBay and I think the guy screwed me on the headset. The correct headset was not included. Has anyone replaced the Mindset headset or purchased a replacement? Thanks

Scott


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

What headset did you get with the frame?


----------



## Swami Scott (Oct 2, 2004)

Not quite sure. The bearings have no common brand marking on them. The crown race, already installed, does not mate well to the bearing; the top piece that would hold the split ring down isn't correct and is labeled Aheadset and the spacer is FSA. I put it together to test all posibilities, which should only be one way, and it's loose in the head tube cups. My understanding is that the Specialized headset is pressed.

Thanks


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

If you are not sure about the headset, just replace it. I believe Specialized uses FSAs on a number of their models, so they may be a good option. It does not have to be Specialized, most internal cartridge bearing headsets will work.

Oh, I believe it is the cups that are pressed into the frame, not the entire headset.

Cheers


----------



## Swami Scott (Oct 2, 2004)

Most of the replacements I've seen do not have the ability to press the cups. The headset I have, that's not correct, is the drop in type and there's a bit of play in the head tube.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi,

There should already be cups pressed into the head tube. All you should be doing is dropping the new cartridge bearing into the cup. The bearing should fit in nicely, but it would not stay in if you turned the frame upside down. If the headset doesn't have cups, you were shafted.

The fork crown race could potentially need replaced, but probably not. As I said earlier, an FSA headset should work fine. Chris King doesn't make anything that would work so don't bother checking on those -- they make great stuff, but have tried to do something a little different with their Perdido headset and have the industry follow (no go).

CR




TeamSwami.com said:


> Most of the replacements I've seen do not have the ability to press the cups. The headset I have, that's not correct, is the drop in type and there's a bit of play in the head tube.


----------

